# Amprobe PRM-6



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have use the combo motor rotation / phase rotation tester at our plant waste water unit . I think it was a AMEC and it cost about $120.00. What we used it for was to check the motor rotation of the turd beaters so the $14,000 impellers would not get spun off. For that they worked quite well. We had a special wrench hade so we could spin the motor by hand.
The only other place I ever used one was when I worked in Freeport TX we had to check the motor rotation on the turbine turning gear motors. Other than that I never had much use for one. We always could find a millwright to brake a coupling for us.
BE CAREFUL IN USING THOSE TO CHECK PHASE ROTATION. THERE IS OR WAS A VIDEO ON YOU TUBE CALLED "DONNIE'S ACCIDENT AND HE HAD IT SET UP FOR MOTOR ROTATION AND PUT IT ON 480. GOT BURNT REAL BAD.

LC


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I use the AEMC with the non-metalic alligator clips. Its really nice to just clip them around the outside of the wires. A lot safer in some situations. And has worked flawlessly for about two years now.






AEMC 2121.12 Phase Rotation Meter, 2.5ft Cable Length: Clamp Meters: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


AEMC 2121.12 Phase Rotation Meter, 2.5ft Cable Length: Clamp Meters: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Buy nice so you do not have to BUY TWICE. Hioki PD3129-10 Non-Contact Phase Rotation Meter (Large Jaws) - - Amazon.com



*Non Contact* Phase Rotation Meter (Large Jaws)
Clamp Diameter -10 to 40mm
Lead Length - 24in (.7m)
Phase Rotation Meter with Easy-to-Read Arrow and Non-Metallic Contact Clips for 70V to 1000V Lines
Simply clip clamps onto wire insulation


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

i have used the Amprobe prm-4 for years and i trust it but i wouldn't let my trainee use it un-supervised.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the Amprobe for years ad use it all the time, never an issue.

Non-contact is a nice feature to have if I was going for a new meter.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have used a non contact PHASE ROTATION meter for hooking up temporary power. I borrowed it from a in plant contractor. I have only one word SLICK.
But being the caveman that I am I will still use my KNOPP .I happen to own 3.
LC


----------

